# looking for work in the chicago suburbs



## ultimate snow (Nov 18, 2005)

looking for work in the roselle area 20 mile radiouse ect.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

As a driver or do you have your own equipment?


----------



## ultimate snow (Nov 18, 2005)

own equipment 03 ram with 7.5 pro plow


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Call the office and talk to Ron or Dave
847-805-6600


----------



## ultimate snow (Nov 18, 2005)

will do thanks


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Work*

Give us a call! We have a lot of work in the Glenview, Northbrook, Evanston & Skokie area. Give myself or my partner Don a call Monday. Brian-847-691-8104 (Cell) or Don- 847-420-0356 cell

Thank you,
Brian
ACS PowerWash


----------

